# Lola is looking for her forever home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

you most probably know the story of Lola (now lily while in rescue) and her kittens from my other thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/346691-i-need-help-advice-about-lola-her-kittens.html

well i've heard nothing from her 'owner' who left her here on 27th december so after taking legal advice i am now looking for her forever home. she is only about 10 - 12 months at most and is rearing a litter of 4 kittens she is a very gentle girl who just wants to be loved and cared for. if you think you could offer her that forever home that she so rightly deserves please get in touch either through here or The ARC's fb page: The ARC - the ashmore rescue for cats
even if you are a distance away we may be able to arrange homechecks and transport.

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/lola/DSC_0072_zpsafb37578.jpg.html]


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

cats galore said:


> you most probably know the story of Lola (now lily while in rescue) and her kittens from my other thread:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/346691-i-need-help-advice-about-lola-her-kittens.html
> 
> well i've heard nothing from her 'owner' who left her here on 27th december so after taking legal advice i am now looking for her forever home. she is only about 10 - 12 months at most and is rearing a litter of 4 kittens she is a very gentle girl who just wants to be loved and cared for. if you think you could offer her that forever home that she so rightly deserves please get in touch either through here or The ARC's fb page: The ARC - the ashmore rescue for cats
> ...


:001_wub: She is lovely.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She caught my heart the first time I saw her


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> She caught my heart the first time I saw her


she's a really pretty girl and so gentle. she really deserves a lovely home now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

CG, when is she ready to leave, just thinking she maybe the perfect girl to be friends with Kes.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> CG, when is she ready to leave, just thinking she maybe the perfect girl to be friends with Kes.


oh yes, i never thought of that. kittens are 6 weeks so in about 6 weeks time. i also have the other little black and white girl to find a home for if no-one claims her soon. maybe you can still be visiting me on the train after all


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will contact the owner of kes and get back to you asap. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I will contact the owner of kes and get back to you asap. x


this is the other girl. she's about 9 months we think and can be rehomed next week if no-one comes forward


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive emailed the lady so will let you know asap, would be good to have sooner rather than later as then transport is sorted with the people taking the male kitten from you. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> ive emailed the lady so will let you know asap, would be good to have sooner rather than later as then transport is sorted with the people taking the male kitten from you. xx


they are fetching him on 31st January so Lola wouldn't be ready by then but the other girl would be. i really think she was dumped so can't see anyone coming forward for her. we have posters everywhere, all vets know, she's on cpl site etc but so far no-one seems to be missing her


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

CG thank you for your reply on my thread. I have pm'd you. I am very interested in adopting Lola or one of her kittens, so how does this work, the process I mean?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww two beautiful princesses, anddddddddd possible slaves already , yeay


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sante said:


> CG thank you for your reply on my thread. I have pm'd you. I am very interested in adopting Lola or one of her kittens, so how does this work, the process I mean?


I'm having problems getting on my messages as i'm on my phone and things aren't working properly so I'll message you in the morning to discuss what we need to do. 
Thankyou for thnking of Lola and her kittens. There is also another black and white cat available within one week too


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I have reserved lola (through CG) and she will be rehomed by me pending a home check. She will becoming to her new forever home with me and Rosie in mid to late February. Yay.  :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

hope all goes well with that Sante


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I missed this exciting news, glad another rescue has a loving home to go to. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

cheryl will be doing a home check for me as soon as she's back off her travels, then it looks like Lola will have her forever home with Sante (so long as everything is ok with the homecheck). don't worry Sante, i'm sure Lola will be with you very soon


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

cats galore said:


> cheryl will be doing a home check for me as soon as she's back off her travels, then it looks like Lola will have her forever home with Sante (so long as everything is ok with the homecheck). don't worry Sante, i'm sure Lola will be with you very soon


I welcome a homecheck as I have nothing to hide  Lola will love the new home on offer to her CG because she will have lots of space to run around and play with Rosie  I hope Cheryl passes my property on the homecheck? She will be safe and well looked after by me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sante said:


> I welcome a homecheck as I have nothing to hide  Lola will love the new home on offer to her CG because she will have lots of space to run around and play with Rosie  I hope Cheryl passes my property on the homecheck? She will be safe and well looked after by me


i'm sure you will be just fine. cheryl's lovely and she knows you live in a flat etc and i've told her that is perfectly exceptable by me. i really do like it when i hear they are going to be indoor cats - not that i'm against cats going out, it's just that my cats got hurt where i live so are now indoors. i know a lot of rescues don't rehome to indoor homes, but i honestly don't mind


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

CG its a 17th floor duplex (Maisonette type) flat which has child safety locks on all the windows and balcony door (The balcony I intend making cat proof before the summer) so there is no way Rosie or Lola will be able to get out. I am sure Lola will enjoy the flat as much as Rosie does as it is very spacious (See diagram of my flat attached) Also the upstairs has a door at the top of the stair case which can be closed to separate the upstairs off from the downstairs which will be ideal during the settling in and introduction period  I am looking forward to having the home check done and welcoming Lola to her new forever home when she is ready if Cheryl passes my property on the home check visit


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sante said:


> CG its a 17th floor duplex (Maisonette type) flat which has child safety locks on all the windows and balcony door (The balcony I intend making cat proof before the summer) so there is no way Rosie or Lola will be able to get out. I am sure Lola will enjoy the flat as much as Rosie does as it is very spacious (See diagram of my flat attached) Also the upstairs has a door at the top of the stair case which can be closed to separate the flat off.  I am looking forward to having the home check done and welcoming Lola to her new forever home when she is ready


i'm perfectly happy with that but as a matter of procedure the home checks needs to be done. had enough grief from members lately when i've done nothing wrong so we must do it properly


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i'm perfectly happy with that but as a matter of procedure the home checks needs to be done. had enough grief from members lately when i've done nothing wrong so we must do it properly


That's absolutely fine and I agree with the home check being done CG. I welcome the home check being done and totally understand this procedure has to be done :thumbsup: as I said before I have nothing to hide


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sante said:


> That's absolutely fine and I agree with the home check being done CG. I welcome the home check being done and totally understand this procedure has to be done :thumbsup: as I said before I have nothing to hide


bet you're wishing cheryl wasn't away so she could get it done straight away. i think she's back tomorrow, maybe sunday so she'll contact you then


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

cats galore said:


> bet you're wishing cheryl wasn't away so she could get it done straight away. i think she's back tomorrow, maybe sunday so she'll contact you then


That's fine with me. There's no rush if Cheryl wants time to settle back in after her travels/holiday and then do the homecheck at her convenience


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm not sure what is happening with Lola's possible new home at the moment as i can't get hold of Sante. if you see this Sante, please contact me and let me know what your wishes are. if you can no longer have Lola that is fine, but i need to know so that i can make other arrangements for her

if anyone else is interested in giving Lola her forever home please get in touch as i can get things organised just in case i don't hear from Sante, or in case she can no longer take her.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

There was a thread saying Sante isn't well at the moment, maybe she hasn't been checking in?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/350461-get-well-soon-sante.html


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

it would be lovely for Lola to have a forever home with Sante and Rosie for company as she seems a very socialable cat, i do hope it works out for them . aha i get see from that pic where gorgeous Frankie gets his adorrrrrrrrable chin from


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just to let you know that Sante has contacted me to say due to her health problems she is unable to adopt Lola now - I'd like to thank Sante for letting me know and also for thinking about Lola. 

This now means that Lola is looking for her forever home once again. Please get in touch if any one can offer her the home she deserves


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

very sorry to hear this for lola , best wishes for her now , im sure she will be happy staying at yours for an extra wee while  
hopefully sante can adopt soon when her health picks up 

lola you are beautiful , you will find a forever home soon xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She is beautiful Sally x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

She has the sweetest face:001_wub: Hope she finds her forever home very soon... In the meantime I'm sure her temporary mum is spoiling her rotten!! x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

She really does. I even showed her to my OH just in case he was won over. I'm sure she will find a home soon. She looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

She is so totally adorable with those huge great gorgeous eyes!!! Really wish I could help but i think it might be too much for the space we have  I can't believe it will take long before she has the perfect forever home waiting xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I so want her


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i wish i was fairy godmother , i would grant you your wish tigerboo


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you mm xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lola (Lily on face book) has been reserved pending a home check, and also so long as she gets on with the resident cat. she will be an indoor cat which i don't mind at all. it sounds a really lovely home so fingers crossed everything will work out for her


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww i hope it all works out for her she seems very friendly and sociable , just down to the other cat now and hoping that she/he accepts the lovely Lola


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fingers crossed for the lovely Lola!


----------

